# Making Edibles Without The Harsh Weed Taste?



## Thanksfortheinfo (Oct 3, 2009)

So we have made butter a few different times and just cannot find anything to cover up the "weed" taste


Need some suggestions, I know someone has got some suggestions.


I have simmered on low for a couple hours before and ran multiple times through cheese cloth.

Have wraped material into multiple layers of cheescloth and slow cooked for 6-8 hrs.


----------



## Sneezy (Oct 4, 2009)

chocolate and peanut butter do ok at masking it, i had some bomb hash coffee cake that was just out of this world and didnt taste like greens


----------



## DubRules (Oct 4, 2009)

make hash and then use the hash.
it is hard to get rid of that "green" taste.


----------



## Closet Budz (Oct 4, 2009)

i made toast with my canna butter the other day. topped it with peanut butter and couldnt taste any green.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Oct 5, 2009)

I made some jello shooters from some green dragon made with everclear.

The damn things were so nasty you'd have to fight the urge to gag before they even got to your mouth.

They were more effective than xanax though


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 16, 2009)

use this recipe, it'll help


----------



## purple widow (Oct 17, 2009)

look up watercuring. ive used this method of curing and it completly eliminates the taste.


----------



## dfhrace (Oct 19, 2009)

I made Banana Bread a couple of times. I never tasted any weed and it messes you up


----------



## CdnBud (Nov 1, 2009)

Add some peppermint extract to the dough when making chocolate chip cookies.It masks the taste of pot completely


----------



## StreetRider (Nov 1, 2009)

Disolve your finished butter in steaming hot water, mix well, put back in the fridge and allow it to reseperate. It will "wash" out some more of the not thc elements. It helps. No matter what it will not taste like normal butter.

Best of luck.


----------



## DJBoxhouse (Nov 1, 2009)

straining straining straining. It's ALL about the straining.


----------

